# Berliner Kurze



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, introducing my little Berliner Kurze group!
Glamour shots soon. hehe

The Brown Bar hen and the Blue Splash cockbird are one pair, the Mealy Bar cockbird and Blue Grizzle hen are the other. 


Left to right: Light Blue Grizzle hen, Mealy Bar cockbird, Blue Splash cockbird









Same little group of mugsies. How cute and toughie is that little blue splash??









Mealy Bar cockbird and the Brown Bar hen









It was hard to get a good shot because they zitter every time I pay any attention to them!!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Really getting into the SF thing!*

When are you going to build a big loft for all the feeders you will need?


FYI, I'm posting an offer for the Pageant of Pigeons Show Catalog that I just know you will have to have!!!! Here's the pic:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous little, tiny beaked beings you have! They are beautiful, KariJo!

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have as big a loft as I can have right now, LOL. Maybe I could sleep in it and let the birds have the apartment? hehe

I want the show catalog! My first show! oooo where do I get one?

Terry, glad you like them! They are such a hoot, I love the zittering. It's just so adorable and they are a nice group. I think they'll really polish up good after they've settled in, had a bath or two, some tea...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What adorables!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

These birds are precious with their little beaks and their feathered feet.

Absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh aren't they all so cute, it is hard to pick which one I like the best.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> oh aren't they all so cute, it is hard to pick which one I like the best.


LOL...I like them ALL the best. Sure are cute little things.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

So far the little blue splash is my favorite, he's the smallest - and such a little punk. He stands IN the food all day so nobody else can get into it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree birds with that zitter have got it going on and I think they are way kool plus so cute too ... gonna have to start calling your loft Got Zitter loft soon lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> I want the show catalog! My first show! oooo where do I get one?


Don't wait .. there aren't many left .. here's a contact for you:

Robert "Bob" Nolan 
25261 Swanway Court 
Dana Point, Calif. 92629 
United States of America 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Home Phone: 949-493-0167 

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Colors they should produce*

The brown bar and the mealy (red bar) should produce all barred birds, and I would say of any color: Blue, Mealy and Brown. Amy dilutes (short downed, almost naked chicks) will be the dilutes of the above colors, Silver, Cream, or Khaki, respectively, and will be hens. If the Cock bird is truly brown, reather than Silver (Hard to tell sometimes) All mealues will be cocks, and all blues will be hens.

The other is even more difficult. The blue splash could also be grizzle, and if it is, all the young would be homozygous grizzle, which is a very attractive color, primarily white with dark skin, beak and toenails. If the parent is truly blue splashed, young would be blue, grizzle (heterozygous) and varying degrees of splashed.

Pigeon genetics is fairly simple in the basics, suggest you go to frank Mosca's website if interested. He's a frequent poster here on PT, mostly in the genetics forum.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rising stars got you covered on the genetics, i go to Franks site almost everyday since i found it. Maybe it will sink in, in a year or so... LOL! 
I have a Question, just for my own education, can this breed feed their own Young? Dave


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Rising stars got you covered on the genetics, i go to Franks site almost everyday since i found it. Maybe it will sink in, in a year or so... LOL!
> I have a Question, just for my own education, can this breed feed their own Young? Dave


The shorter and thicler the beak, the less likely that it can feed its own. by the pictures karijo posted, I would say probably. The white splash would probably have difficulty.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute little guys....their heads remind of Tweety! Lol.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG! KariJo they are soooo cute! And they stand so proud!  Gotta love those little faces and fuzzy feet!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah they are so much fun. I have to say that any difficulty with the breed regarding raising babies is more than made up for with their personalities! they are easy-going, friendly, calm, and love to show-off! this makes them totally worth the hassle of having pumpers and hand-feeding.

meanwhile, i am acutally only keeping the grizzle and splash, the mealy and the brown are gorgeous little birds but the beaks are just a little bit off. still beautiful though, but i have to be super picky on account of my space limitations.


i may pair the splash and grizzle for a round of babies, though i think they'd come out really light. there's a blue bar cockbird and a grizzle cockbird i'm going to see this weekend, one of whom may be a better match for the grizzle hen. 

i need a bigger loft...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Do they always look like that? To me their face is saying, "What you got?"


----------

